# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ανοιχτού τύπου - οpen type ferries >  Ερέτρια [Eretria (1943), Gush Etsion, Prato, LCT 136]

## pantelis2009

Αφού σας αρέσουν, ας συνεχίουμε!!! Με τα εγκαίνεια της γραμμής Στύρα - Αγ.Μαρίνα στις 29/07/1976 με το ferry boat Ερέτρια το οποίο πριν έκανε τη γραμμή Αίγιο - Αγ.Νικόλαος. Προσέξτε το ντύσιμο της εποχής, τα γελάκια των υπουργών και των παρατρεχάμενων, την πινακίδα του αυτ/του και το πανό που λέει "καλώς ήλθαται". Χαρισμένες σε όλο το Nautilia και τον Κο. Γιάννη Παγκάκη γιατί το αξίζει ρε γαμώτο :Wink:  :Razz:  

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 90101

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 90102

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 90103

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 90104

----------


## pantelis2009

Kαι 2 φωτο ...... έγχρωμες παρακαλώ της εποχής εκείνης. Μπορεί να είναι τα χρώματα ξεθωριασμένα αλλά έχουν την αξία τους, πιστεύω!!!. Ο Αγιασμός της γραμμής και όλοι οι κάτοικοι παρόντες. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 90145

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 90146

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το (παλιό) _ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ_ είχε κατασκευαστεί το _1943_ (πιθανότατα στην Βρετανία) ως πολεμικό αποβατικό (τύπου LCT Mk2 ???). Αγοράστηκε από το Ισραήλ με προηγούμενο όνομα το _HL 194_, και εγγράφηκε στα Ελληνικά νηολόγια τον _Ιούλιο 1958_, ενώ διαγράφηκε από τα Ελληνικά νηολόγια τον _Φεβρουάριο 1977_ ως πωληθέν σε Κυπριακά συμφέροντα (τελευταία γνωστή σημαία, Λιβάνου). Έφερε αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 1401_ και _IMO 5105178_.

Σημ. Τα στοιχεία που παραθέτω για το πλοίο, είναι σε συνεργασία με τον _emmpapad (ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ)_ 

_Γιώργος Γκιβίσης_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Αλλα για το ιστορικο _Ερετρια_ μας λειπουν πολλα...


Δεν το νομίζω..... Και στοιχεία που αφορούν το ιστορικό του έχουν παρατεθεί στο αμέσως πρηγούμενο ποστ (ας μην τα επαναλαμβάνουμε), και αρκετές φωτογραφίες του έχει παρουσιάσει ο Παντελής, και τις γραμμές (ή τουλάχιστον κάποιες από αυτές) που δούλεψε στην χώρα μας γνωρίζουμε (Αίγιο - Ιτέα, Ερέτρια - Ωρωπός, Αιδηψός - Αρκίτσα).

Τι άλλο λείπει ??? Για να λέτε "λείπουν πολλά", υποθέτω ότι τα γνωρίζετε. Εκτός αν με τον όρο "ιστορικό", αναφέρεστε στο μικρό "ξύλινο" ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ που είχε δουλέψει στη Σαλαμίνα και στη Θάσο. Αλλά και πάλι, και για αυτό υπάρχουν αρκετά στοιχεία _στο θέμα του_.

----------


## Ellinis

> Το (παλιό) _ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ_ είχε κατασκευαστεί το _1943_ (πιθανότατα στην Βρετανία) ως πολεμικό αποβατικό (τύπου LCT Mk2 ???). Αγοράστηκε από το Ισραήλ με προηγούμενο όνομα το _HL 194_, και εγγράφηκε στα Ελληνικά νηολόγια τον _Ιούλιο 1958_


Nα προσθέσω και εγώ τον οβολό μου για την "προϊστορία" του σκάφους. 
Πραγματικά όταν αγοράστηκε το πλοίο έφερε σημαία Ισραήλ και αναφέρεται στην εγγραφή νηολόγησης του ως πρώην Ρ.39 (ΗL.194) και ναυπηγηθέν στην Αγγλία. 

Mε βάση το Ρ.39 που υπέθεσα οτι ήταν ο διακριτικός αριθμός του πλοίου, έψαξα και βρήκα εδώ οτι είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1942 για το βρετανικό Π.Ν. ως LCT-136 και κατόπιν μετετράπη σε αποβατικό υποστήριξης εξοπλισμένο με πυραύλους ως  LCT(R)136. 
Στη συνέχεια μετετράπηκε σε σκάφος ναυαγιαιρεσιών - στα αγγλικά Naval Salvage  Craft (Large) - με διακριτικό NSC(L)76. Νομίζω οτι τέτοιου τύπου σκάφος δεν είχαμε ξαναδεί ως τώρα να μετασκευάζεται σε "παντόφλα".
Το Μάιο του 1948 πουλήθηκε σε ιταλική εταιρία (Soc. Star) και μετονομάστηκε PRATO. Από εκεί το πήρε τον Ιούλιο του 1948 το Ισραήλ και το ενέταξε στο Π.Ν. του ως P 39 GUSH ETSION. Παροπλίστηκε το 1957 και όπως ξέρουμε κατόπιν πουλήθηκε σε Έλληνες.

Να συμπληρώσω από άλλες πηγές οτι το σκάφος ήταν πράγματι LCT(Μκ2) και είχε ναυπηγηθεί στα Stockton Consturction Co. στο Thornaby. Το ναυπηγείο αυτό λειτούργησε το 1941-45 για να κατασκευάσει αποβατικά (σχετικά εδώ). Η τρόπιδα του LCT-136 είχε τοποθετηθεί στις 10.10.41, καθελκύσθηκε στις 23.12.41 και ολοκληρώθηκε στις 27.3.42.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια ανακοινωση για το *Ερετρια* του 1943 απο τον _Ταχυδρομο της Αιγυπτου_ στις 2 Νοεμβριου 1958.
19581102 Ερετρια Ταχ Αιγυπτου.jpg

Και αλλη μια απο τις 8 Φεβρουαριου 1959 απο την ιδια εφημεριδα.
19590208 Ερετρια Ταχ Αιγυπτου.jpg

11 Απριλιου 1960
19600411 πορθμεια .jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φωτογραφια απο το Facebook, νομιζω απο την Ερετρια. Ποιο φερρυ μπωτ ειναι;

Εετρια.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο είναι το παλιό _ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ_ _(αυτό)_, όχι όμως στην Ερέτρια, αλλά στην Ερατεινή Φωκίδας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Μια καρτ ποστάλ της Ιτέας με ένα από τα αδελφά γιουγκοσλάβικα κρουαζιερόπλοια Opatija ή Orebic (σχετικά εδώ) και μια "παντόφλα".
> itea.jpg


Η ....."πτωχή πλην όμως τίμια" παντόφλα της φωτό στην Ιτέα, είναι βέβαια το _ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ_ του παρόντος θέματος, πρώην πολεμικό αποβατικό του Β.Π.Π.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ  σλαιντ στο ebay

_http://www.ebay.com/itm/35mm-SLIDE-M...AAAOSw32lYwemi

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όμορφη εικόνα φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρέπει να είναι στον Ωρωπό.

----------


## sotiris97

Nα πούμε πως το πλοίο είχε περάσει και ένα μικρο διάστημα από τη γραμμή Ριου-Αντιρριου τον καιρό που δραστηριποιητο και στη γραμμή του Αιγίου αλλά παρέμεινε πολύ λίγο λόγω  του μικρού μεγέθους του.....

----------


## Ellinis

To EPETΡΙΑ ποζάρει δείχνοντας τις καταβολές του ως αποβατικού

s_r10afh9mw7u0025.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από τις ομορφότερες φωτό του πλοίου φίλε Άρη. Και από όσο γνωρίζω έχει τραβηχτεί τον Απρίλιο του 1966 κάπου στον Κορινθιακό κόλπο.

----------


## npapad

Λίγα παραπάνω στοιχεία για το ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ του 1943 από τους Lloyd's Registers 1974-75 kai 1979-80.
Βρετανικής κατασκευής (όπως έχει ήδη ειπωθεί) το 1943, 334 gt. ΔΔΣ SVMP, διαστάσεις 48,98 Χ 9,15 μέτρα.
Νηολόγιο Πειραιά 1401. 2 μηχανές diesel, τετρακύλινδρες, 2DA μάρκας Andritz. IMO 5105178.
To 1974-75 εμφανίζεται σαν ιδιοκτήτης ο Μελέτιος Βενετσιάνος ενώ το 1979-80 εμφανίζεται με το ίδιο όνομα αλλά με σημαία Λιβάνου και ιδιοκτήτη τον Khalil Hanne Soukar.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να βάλουμε _μία παραπομπή στο ποστ_ όπου βλέπουμε εν έτει _1974_ το πλοίο στο λιμάνι του Αιγίου.

Και με την ευκαιρία να προσθέσω κάποια σχόλια στο ιστορικό του. Όπως είχαμε δει σε δημοσιεύματα σε παλαιότερο ποστ του κ. Πέππα (_Νο 6_ στο παρόν θέμα) είχε ξεκινήσει την καριέρα του στην χώρα μας τον Φεβρουάριο του _1959_ από μία τουλάχιστον πρωτότυπη γραμμή, η οποία δεν .....μακροημέρευσε. _Ωρωπός - Χαλκούτσι - Λευκαντί Ευβοίας_, και αν το Λευκαντί μπορεί να αποτελούσε έστω κάποιο λογικό "πείραμα" (παρότι σχεδόν σε διπλάσια απόσταση από της Ερέτριας), το Χαλκούτσι ήταν μία πολύ περίεργη επιλογή, δεδομένου ότι βρισκόταν (και βρίσκεται βέβαια !!!) δίπλα στον Ωρωπό, σε πολύ κοντινή απόσταση ακόμα και με τα πόδια. Βέβαια όπως είπαμε δεν μακροημέρευσε (η γραμμή) αφού το πλοίο διέκοψε τα δρομολόγια του μόλις πέντε ημέρες μετά τα εγκαίνια της, και λογικά δεν επανήλθε ποτέ σε αυτήν.

Κάτι ακόμα σχεδόν βέβαιο, είναι το ότι ενώ όπως έχει γραφτεί πιό πάνω (και έχουμε δει και σε φωτό) εγκαινίασε τον Ιούλιο του _1976_ την γραμμή Νέων Στύρων - Αγίας Μαρίνας, δεν πρέπει να δούλεψε καθόλου σε αυτήν ή έστω να δούλεψε ελάχιστα. Πολλές μαρτυρίες λένε ότι το πρώτο πλοίο στην γραμμή σε κανονικά δρομολόγια ήταν το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ_, και είναι απόλυτα βέβαιο ότι μόλις λίγους μήνες μετά, τον Φεβρουάριο του _1977_, το _ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ_ πουλήθηκε στο εξωτερικό.

Τέλος δεν πιστεύω ότι θα είμαστε πολύ μακράν της πραγματικότητας, αν υποθέσουμε ότι η συνέχεια του στο εξωτερικό ήταν ανάλογη του _ΑΛΙΝΑ_, το οποίο πρόσφατα _είδαμε σε φωτό_ να είχε χρησιμοποιηθεί σε πολεμικές επιχειρήσεις στον Λίβανο. Και τα δύο πλοία, με διαφορά βέβαια πέντε χρόνων, είχαν πουληθεί σε εταιρεία με έδρα στην Κύπρο, και τα δύο συνέχισαν υπό σημαία Λιβάνου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σαν χθες *43 χρόνια πίσω 29/07/1976 έγιναν τα εγκαίνια στη γραμμή Αγία Μαρίνα - Ν. Στύρα με πράκτορα το φίλο μου Γιάννη Παγκάκη. Η πρώτη φωτο είναι από τα εγκαίνια και η δεύτερη το πρώτο πλοίο που άνοιξε την γραμμή το Ερέτρια. Τόσα χρόνια ο φίλος Γιάννης ακούραστος εργάτης, εξυπηρέτησε την γραμμή με τον καλύτερο τρόπο και τον ευχαριστούμε πολύ. Φίλε Γιάννη να τα εκατοστήσεις.

*ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ-06-Εγκαίνεια-γραμμης-Στυρα--αγ.Μαρίνα-29-07-1976.jpg ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ-07-Εγκαίνεια-γραμμης-Στυρα--αγ.Μαρίνα-29-07-1976.jpg
Ας το ανεβάσουμε και στο θέμα του για να υπάρχει.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ* στον μωλο της Ιτεας, δεκαετια  1960. Απο το ΦΒ, "Παλιες εικονες και φωτογραφιες της Ελλαδας", αναρτηση της 15ης Οκτωβριου 2019.

Eretria.jpg

----------

